# why would nettle tea/infusions cause gas?



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

I've been drinking nettle infusions for a few months. I didn't particularly notice them causing gas before, but now I think they are. Does anyone know why this would happen? I drink a couple of cups of nettle infusion a day.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

hmmm, we drink nettle tea almost everyday and i don't really experience this (neither does ds)... could it be from anything else??


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

It could be from other things but I've noticed that it's been happening shortly after I drink the nettle tea, and I've been drinking it in between meals, usually at least an hour or two after eating. The timing just seems too coincidental for it to be anything else.


----------



## PumpkinSeeds (Dec 19, 2001)

I get the worst bellyaches after drinking nettle tea. If I drink it everyday, I get this weird feeling like being hung over with a bellyache. I wonder why?


----------



## deditus (Feb 22, 2006)

nak, I think it is the detox effect.


----------

